# [réseau] Centralisation des users/passwords ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pour le moment, à chaque nouvelle configuration, je crée à la main mes 2 utilisateurs. Mais depuis que je partage en NFS, je constate que des services ne sont pas toujours connus de part et d'autre, et j'ai donc des 1234 au lieu de "service X" dans les listings.

Je n'ai jamais creusé la question, malgré que je connaisse UNIX depuis longtemps. J'ai vu à l'époque des "yellow pages", il y a l'Active Directory, ...

Quelle serait la solution simple pour un usage "petit réseau domestique" ?

----------

## El_Goretto

J'aurais dit direct un petit annuaire ldap tout bête.

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, je vais creuser cette piste LDAP, que je mettrai en route progressivement  :Smile: 

----------

